# Brigalow Belt



## Xeaal (Jul 10, 2013)

Does anyone have any photos of carpet pythons found in the Brigalow Belt please?


----------



## jedi_339 (Jul 10, 2013)

Just a little one, they look bog standard.

Why do you ask?


----------



## Dendrobates (Jul 11, 2013)

I've got photos of a heap of different ones from throughout the Brigalow. What are the pictures for?


----------



## Xeaal (Jul 11, 2013)

Just for me to compare my new snake to. I got a Brigalow Carpet Python and am interested in size, weight.. general comparisons to other carpets, particularly MD's and Coastals. Don't worry - not re-posting anyone's picture or anything.


----------



## justbrad (Jul 11, 2013)

That's a rarely kept locality, who'd you get it from?


----------



## Dendrobates (Jul 11, 2013)

Xeaal said:


> Just for me to compare my new snake to. I got a Brigalow Carpet Python and am interested in size, weight.. general comparisons to other carpets, particularly MD's and Coastals. Don't worry - not re-posting anyone's picture or anything.



They pretty much just look like your bog standard Coastal Carpet Python, majority look like the one that Jedi posted. They don't resemble MD's at all.
These are a few from the Brigalow region.


----------



## jedi_339 (Jul 11, 2013)

Nice looking animal from Yuleba there aspidoryncha.


----------



## Xeaal (Jul 12, 2013)

justbrad said:


> That's a rarely kept locality, who'd you get it from?



I actually won her in a competition on FB, from Chimera Productions. There were ten winners and I was lucky enough to be one of them. She's a gorgeous little thing. These photo's don't do her justice (I am no photographer and she wouldn't sit still) and I will post more when I have better ones.


----------



## Dendrobates (Jul 12, 2013)

Did he sell them as mcdowelli or metcalfei?


----------



## Xeaal (Jul 12, 2013)

aspidorhyncha said:


> They pretty much just look like your bog standard Coastal Carpet Python, majority look like the one that Jedi posted. They don't resemble MD's at all.
> These are a few from the Brigalow region.



I think these are very pretty - more reddish than a coastal, really. Am I allowed to just keep these photos on my own file for my own reference please? Some of the siblings of my girl are very similar in colour and pattern to these lovely snakes, but mine is more lightly patterned, so it's great to see others to compare with. Much appreciated.


----------



## Xeaal (Jul 12, 2013)

aspidorhyncha said:


> Did he sell them as mcdowelli or metcalfei?



He didn't. He said they are carpet pythons from the Brigalow Belt. Don't really care too much about extreme specifics, but it's nice to know as much as possible to correct housing and care can be given - ie arboreal or terrestrial etc. Lovely person though and I am really happy with the snake. Now I am keen to learn more about the Brigalow Belt and it's interesting bio-culture.


----------



## Dendrobates (Jul 12, 2013)

I was only asking as I saw these Brigalow carpets for sale a while back as Inland carpets (M. s. metcalfei) when they are infact Coastals (M. s. mcdowelli. Just keep them as you would any coastal carpet, they are no different in needs.


----------



## richoman_3 (Jul 12, 2013)

Xeaal said:


> I actually won her in a competition on FB, from Chimera Productions. There were ten winners and I was lucky enough to be one of them. She's a gorgeous little thing. These photo's don't do her justice (I am no photographer and she wouldn't sit still) and I will post more when I have better ones.



Sounds legit!


----------

